# ~~~ RaidProjekt: Hardmodes, Guides, TheoryCrafting ~~~



## RaidEngine (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo werte Community und motivierte Raider,


Du bist auf der Suche nach einer neuen passenden Gemeinschaft und neuen Herausforderungen um in den nächsten Monaten erfolgreich Hardmodes zu raiden? German top100 Platzierung? Spielverständnis und Motivation für 13/13 und um Ragnaros in 4.2 zu legen?
Du hast Skill, Movement, analytische Fähigkeiten, eine grossartige Wahrnehmung im Raid und (optional) Interesse und Ahnung von Theorycrafting/combatlogs bzw. Analyse von Bossfights, Austüfteln neuer Bosstaktiken und verfassen dieser in *Guides/Kommentaren*?

Wir sind zur Zeit eine kleine Gruppe von Raidern und suchen nach weiteren Gleichgesinnten um gemeinsam eine german top100 Hardmode Raidgilde aufzubauen, welche eben erfolgreich raidet, aber auch über die Erfahrungen aus dem Raid berichtet. Wir sind erfahren und hochmotiviert in nächster Zeit mit weiteren überdurchschnittlich guten Spielern die Raidabende zu verbringen und Heroicbosse zu legen. So weit, so einfach. 

Das Besondere an dem Raidprojekt ist auch unser Interesse an theorycrafting und dem Herausfinden von möglichen *Bosskampftaktiken/-abläufen, gefolgt von Guides/Kommentaren*. Keine allgemeine Beschreibung des Bosskampfverlaufes, sondern eine in-depth detaillierte Ausführung, im optimalfall zu jeder Rolle/Klasse im Raid und alle kritischen Situationen während eines Bosskampfes erklärt. Tank beschreibt wie und wo er Boss/Adds tankt, RangeDD (z.B. Jäger) beschreibt wie er wo und wann etwas macht um optimale Performance zu bringen, Heiler beschreibt seine Sicht der Dinge, etc etc.
Es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten um einen Boss zu legen; wir schildern einfach unsere 
"Art of Raiding" und wie wir eben verfahren um 13/13 zu erreichen.
Flawless raiden + theoretische Vorbereitung sind Pflicht! Guides und öffentliches theorycrafting sind freiwillig und ffa.

*Ziele*

&#8226;  Die nächsten Monate aktiv HC raiden
&#8226;  Motivation und Ausdauer für 13/13 und Ragnaros in 4.2 Content!!
&#8226;  German top100 Raidplatzierung
&#8226;  Guides/Kommentare zum Raiden 

Natürlich möchten wir selber dabei in einer guten und erfolgreichen Atmosphäre, auf hohem Niveau, mit motivierten und fähigen Raidkollegen sowohl den aktuellen Raidcontent als auch den anstehenden 4.2 Raidcontent clearen. Deswegen kein Bedarf auf Einsteiger oder Reroller auf eine ganz neue Klasse.
6 Monate Cataclysm und noch immer gibt es eine grosse Anzahl von Spielern, die bestimmte Bossfähigkeiten nicht kennen und demzufolge nicht meistern können oder bei weitem nicht das Mögliche bzw. Erforderliche aus ihren Raidcharakteren rausholen um die Bosse ohne grosses Gewipe zu legen... Wir streben die allgemeine Minimierung der "WTF/Nicht schon wieder-Momente" an!

Deswegen werden nur Spieler gesucht, welche motiviert sind *13/13* zu erreichen, Ragnaros Feuer zu löschen, bis jetzt in ihren alten Raids immer *Leistungsträger* waren und im Grunde gut und intelligent spielen können.


*Anforderungen*
&#8226; Movement, Skill, Wahrnehmung während Bosskampf
&#8226; Motivation auf 13/13 und Ragnaros in 4.2 Content
&#8226; Gute Vorbereitung für Hardmodes. Skillung+Buffs+Guides!
&#8226; Du musst verstehen was gerade in einem Bossfight vor sich geht
&#8226; Analytisches Denken
&#8226; Gute Klassenkenntnis
&#8226; Kommunikation während Bosskampf und bei Diskussionen
&#8226; Ausrüstung RDY for Hardmodes + Bosskenntnisse
&#8226; Zuverlässigkeit & Aktivität 
&#8226; Interesse an Spielmechaniken und Theorycrafting
&#8226; Überdurchschnittlich guter, intelligenter Spieler
&#8226; Umgänglicher, freundlicher RL Charakter


Wir wollen alle gemeinsam ordentlich hardmodes raiden, irgendwann Sinestra legen und eine gute Zeit haben, Raidcontent mit fähigen Spielern genießen, vor den kommenden nerfes clearen, dabei etwas theorycrafting betreiben und von unseren Erfahrungen aus den Raids berichten (Guides). Antworten zu Fragen liefern, die so manchen Raider beschäftigen. 

*Raidtage*
&#8226; Montag 19:00-23:00
&#8226; Mittwoch 19:00-23:00
&#8226; Donnerstag 19:00-23:00
&#8226; Sonntag 18:00-22:00

Raidteilnahme in Progressweeks: 3 Tage und in Farmcontent: 2 Tage.
Es wird eine Webseite, Forum, TS und EQDKP geben. Faire Lootverteilung mit DKP.
Bonus: Wenn jemand 2 raidfähige Charaktere hat und aus 2 Perspektiven berichten kann.

Das Raidprojekt wird auf dem Server *Frostwolf*, bietet wesentliche Vorteile für dieses Raidprojekt, auf der Seite der *Horde *durchgeführt. Sowohl Transferspieler von anderen Servern als auch ehemalige Allianzspieler sind willkommen. Bei Interesse, Fragen oder Terminvereinbarung im TS bitte Kontakt über Email: *raiden@raid-engineering.de*. Nicht schüchtern sein, sondern direkt fragen oder sich vorstellen. Alles wird natürlich hoch vertraulich behandelt.

Eine Webseite und Forum kommen noch online, wird erst alles hochgefahren.

www.raid-engineering.de


----------



## RaidEngine (16. Mai 2011)

Da recht viele Bewerbungen und Anfragen über Email eingelangt sind, haben wir uns nochmal intensiv mit dem Aufbau des Projekts befasst. Wir wollen 25er raiden, doch es wäre nicht klug 35 einander unbekannte Spieler einfach so in 25er Raid zu packen, obwohl sich jeder per Email und TS beworben hat, und dann erst mit dem Aussortieren für einen funktionierenden 25er Raid anzufangen. Das hätte nur zur Chaos geführt. Wir wollen über mehrere Monate konstant erfolgreich und mit Spass raiden!
Deswegen haben wir uns für die folgende Richtung entschieden: Go small, go quality, get bigger!

Erst einen kleinen harten Kern formieren, weitere Spieler auswählen, welche von der Idee und dem Projekt überzeugt sind, sich gerne nicht nur in Raids sondern auch andere anstehende Aufgaben einbringen und auch eigene Ideen liefern. Alle auf eine gemeinsame Richtung einstimmen, ein starkes Fundament aufbauen und dann wird der Erfolg und Qualität weitere Qualitätsspieler anziehen und ohne Stress motivierte 25er Raids ermöglichen. Die 25er Raids sollen dann natürlich ASAP stattfinden.
Deswegen werden eben noch weitere Spieler gesucht um von Anfang an dabei zu sein und eine tragende Rolle zu übernehmen.

www.raid-engineering.de

Wem das Projekt zusagt oder Interesse geweckt worden ist, bitte  über Email melden.
*raiden@raid-engineering.de*


----------



## RaidEngine (24. Mai 2011)

Webseite und Emailadresse sind updatet worden!!


----------



## RaidEngine (27. Mai 2011)

wird noch gesucht, also melden!!


----------

